# Wer kann mir Helfen, bei einer automatischen Diashow?



## Guest (9. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

wer kann mir Helfen!

Wollte eine automatische Diashow auf unsere Vereinsseite einfügen!

Aber leider geht sie nach dem hochladen auf den Server nicht!

Am PC zu Hause geht sie aber, aber dabei kommt immer erst ein Fenster mit einem Kreuz drin, sowie keine Bild gefunden wird (Glaube ist Startbild) Dannach läuft sie normal durch.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen!

Hier einmal der Code:

```
<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
<!--
var timeDelay = 2000;
var Pix = new Array
("001_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"002_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"003_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"004_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"005_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"006_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"007_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"008_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"009_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"010_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"011_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"012_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"013_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"014_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"015_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"016_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"017_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"018_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"019_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"020_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"021_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"022_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"023_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"024_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"025_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"026_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"027_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"028_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"029_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"030_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"031_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"032_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"033_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"034_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"035_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"036_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"037_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"038_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"039_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"040_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"041_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"042_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"043_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"044_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"045_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"046_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"047_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"048_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"049_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"050_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"051_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"052_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"053_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"054_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"055_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"056_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"057_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"058_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"059_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"060_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"061_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"062_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"063_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"064_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"065_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"066_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"067_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"068_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"069_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"070_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"071_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
,"072_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.jpg"
);
var howMany = Pix.length;
timeDelay *= 1;
var PicCurrentNum = 0;
var PicCurrent = new Image();
PicCurrent.src = Pix[PicCurrentNum];
function startPix() {
setInterval("slideshow()", timeDelay);
}
function slideshow() {
PicCurrentNum++;
if (PicCurrentNum == howMany) {
PicCurrentNum = 0;
}
PicCurrent.src = Pix[PicCurrentNum];
document["ChangingPix"].src = PicCurrent.src;
}
//  End -->
</script>
<body OnLoad="startPix()">
<div align="center">[img]/001_modellbau_friedrichshafen_2006.ipg[/img]</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Wer einmal schauen möchte hier der Link:
http://people.freenet.de/info.will/001_modellbau_bodensee_friedrichshafen_2006.html

Schreibe noch nicht lange in HTML und mit Java. Also kann es wahrscheinlich nur an mir liegen!

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Mit besten Grüßen Detlef


----------



## Guest (9. Dez 2006)

Ich bin es nochmal!!!!

Kann das am Server liegen?

Bei Freenet ist nur der Probe Server!

Vereinshomepage liegt auf Strato!

Gruß Detlef


----------



## Leroy42 (9. Dez 2006)

Du bist hier im falschen Forum:

Java != JavaScript


----------

